# Anyone dose potassium?



## babyreef (Nov 10, 2011)

I am considering dosing potassium separately in my reef, curious to hear from people that are doing this.


----------



## Algae Beater (Apr 21, 2010)

potassium is required in probiotic systems in general. i does it on my small zeovit system


----------



## babyreef (Nov 10, 2011)

Have you noticed a significant change in coral colour? Or any other changes notable?


----------



## tang daddy (Apr 21, 2010)

Potassium is not needed, but I dose it to bring out the blues and purples in sps, if you're interested to see what dosing does then you can do a search on RC in the sps section, It's a long read but if you want to know more: best additives for sps color? - Reef Central Online Community


----------

